# Craftsman Model 247.886912 26" with 208cc - seems weak



## Fwpart (Mar 15, 2017)

Afternoon,

*New Guy Here!!* - If this has been addressed elsewhere in these forums, please direct me accordingly but I did some searches and found nothing. 

I bought my snowblower probably about 5 years ago. Never really been happy with it cause it clogged all the time and seemed weak unless the perfect powdery snow was present. Living in DE we tend to get wetter, heavier snow. This past weekend was no exception. My problem is the motor runs great, the Auger turns fine and everything seems to function properly but it struggles to move snow without clogging. 
This past summer I installed an impeller kit with rubber paddles with the hopes of improving performance. Honestly, I didn't see much improvement...maybe a little. This past weekend we had wet heavy snow and I went out there, dropped the speed to 1 and the thing clogged within in 30 seconds. Cleared it out, happened again. Checked to ensure 1st and second stage running, all appears to turn just fine. Meanwhile, I see my neighbors with Ariens snowblowers moving along fine. I drive down street and see other Craftsmans like mine blowing snow. What is wrong with mine???
I've tried 1/2 swipes, 1/4 swipes to prevent overloading augers and it will still clog or I have to drop speed so slow I might as well go backwards. Im about fed up and not sure what is wrong with snowblower or me. I've heard some gears in there can be of cheap quality, maybe belts are loose and I need change them but I only have about 15-20 hours on this thing, tops. Suggestions or mods I should consider??

Thank you in advance.

Fletch 
in DE


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is the engine running at top speed? And efficiency? Bogging down? Wax the chute and impeller area, spray Pam on it before a snow, a spray auto detailer may work for you.


----------



## Fwpart (Mar 15, 2017)

Good question, Yes, I do have the engine running at top speed.

I've thought about greasing the chute and saw people suggest that on youtube as well and forgot about that. I may have to try that next. Thank you! 

Again, I'm open to and and all insight here! 

Fletch


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would also make sure that the auger belt is tight. And I mean tight - such that the auger just barely stops when you release the auger lever - i.e. it nudges ahead a little with the lever is released. If that doesn't help, then a new belt is probably needed - yep, even with those low hours. Especially since neighbors with the same machine are not struggling.

Another though - if your governor, not Chris Christe, working correctly ? When it hits a lot of snow, does the engine slow down, or does the governor kick in, and pick up the slack ?


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like a loose/worn belt..... For the sticky snow try this. This summer cut up a kid's snow slider (2'x4' piece of plastic) and pop rivet it to the interior of the chute... The snow will come outta that thing like Slippery Eel Snot....!!


----------

